# RCBS or LEE Kit Questions



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Both look to have everything except dies. How good are the accessories (scales, etc.) that come with each? Are they both barely adequate or is the RCBS that much better? I know either kit will do what I want to do. Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Lee and RCBS offer a number of setups. What "KIT" are you specificaly talking about.

Lee Pro 1000 or??

:smt1099


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

The Lee Aniversary Kit- $80 and the RCBS Rockchucker Supreme Master kit-$260. I know either press will do what I want to do (45 Colt) I was curious how much better the scale and other accessories were. The RCBS uses the 505 scale.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Ruger71: Sir; It is a decision that is hard to define with a cost.
Lee has a model that can do the jobs; without question.
What happens to all of us in the beginning; questioning, doubting, and trying to find the "best bang" for our buck.
My particular research has led me to many different thinking/thoughts.
Did/have I come to a decision? Yes
Now what are the real differences in each manufacturers products.
Tough question, and tougher to answer. 
Stage [1] thinking? Lee
Stage [2] Rockchucker
Stage [3] Dillion
Stage [4] Redding
Stage [5] Single "deal"
Stage [6] Turret 
Stage [7] Progressive

Sir; as you see it can become endless. These fine folks will and Can give you much; much good quality insight with there particular biased opinions.
I will 'garuntee' that each and ever answer will be correct; again with the particular biases; [don't misinterpret bias; as being negative or playing one model over the other.] 
Now I KNOW; I haven't answered any of your question. My thoughts are the preparatory for these good folks; giving good sound advice.
Beware: MOST are dedicated to a particular; for that I'm thankful; It is a good thing when you can, and do believe in your equipment. 
Did I ramble around? YES. Research your questions, and the opinions that will surely come. Then welcome to my Rambled world:smt023 of learning.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The only Loader I have owned is the Lee Pro 1000. It has it's quirks and takes a day or two to figure them out but I have found it will load 400 to 500 pistol rounds an hour reliably. If you are not shooting in volume the single stage approach may be better for you. If you want to load rifle ammo the Pro 1000 is not the one. If you don't have a reasonable measure of patience and mechanical skill none of them will do.

The Lee scale is very basic and if you plan on measuring every charge it is inadequate. It works well when verifying the weight of powder a given cavity will hold.

Good luck and enjoy.

:smt1099


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the lee anniversary kit. I like it except for the powder dump. I use a Lyman no.55 to dump powder for my pistol reloading it is very accurate ,no need to weigh each load,but do check every tenth dump or so. The single stage is slow it takes me 45 min. to 1 hr. to load 50 rounds. It's a good press . If your going to do high volume reloading you may want to talk to someone about a progressive press.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

TOF said:


> The only Loader I have owned is the Lee Pro 1000. It has it's quirks and takes a day or two to figure them out but I have found it will load 400 to 500 pistol rounds an hour reliably. If you are not shooting in volume the single stage approach may be better for you. If you want to load rifle ammo the Pro 1000 is not the one. If you don't have a reasonable measure of patience and mechanical skill none of them will do.
> 
> The Lee scale is very basic and if you plan on measuring every charge it is inadequate. It works well when verifying the weight of powder a given cavity will hold.
> 
> ...


I got the turret press four hole which I think is right in the middle of progressive and single stage. I only have to adjust my die once because I can remove them all together because I can buy extra four hole turrets for $7.00. I have 13 die sets in their own turrets. If I want to make 200 pistol rounds an hour I can. I call that bulk loading. If I want to make match grade I complete the brass then use a hand primer. Then I have a lyman scale that feed automatically so I would say over all I can make 50 Match in one hour. Making match is when I have the most fun.The only time I bulk load rifle is when I'm making 223's for the AR.


----------

